# Brake Dust!!!



## ViperGtr (Mar 9, 2012)

Am i the only one who spends a lot of time cleaning the wheels only to drive half a mile down the road and find them covered in, not so much brake dust, more rust where the discs have obviously got wet during the wash and dried with a fine layer of rust which is quickly transfered onto the wheels under braking. This problem is far more apparent now I have had the wheels painted black. Am i missing a trick? do i have to put plastic over the discs prior to washing to keep them dry or accept I will have to wipe them clean again a couple of miles down the road.:flame:


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

ViperGtr said:


> Am i the only one who spends a lot of time cleaning the wheels only to drive half a mile down the road and find them covered in, not so much brake dust, more rust where the discs have obviously got wet during the wash and dried with a fine layer of rust which is quickly transfered onto the wheels under braking. This problem is far more apparent now I have had the wheels painted black. Am i missing a trick? do i have to put plastic over the discs prior to washing to keep them dry or accept I will have to wipe them clean again a couple of miles down the road.:flame:


Just keep on cleaning them wheel's mate lol :chuckle:
Your not the only one, i'm forever cleaning mine too, if your running stock pad's when the time come's change them!!! there's better one's out there that reduce the problem, I've been told the porterfield racing one's are really good.:thumbsup:


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

couple of things you can do 

1 - drive the car immediately after washing so the heat quickly dries the disks and prevents the surface rust from forming 

2 - use a good wheel wax so the dust finds it harder to stick and slows the whole process down 

paul


----------



## ViperGtr (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you, 

Can you suggest a good wheel wax?


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

What about cleaning exhaust soot off the rear bumper?

Graham


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Dodgy,
I have some Black Bottom Cleaner which works with a spray down first with water, apply BBC to wetted surface and agitate with a paint brush and then wash off with a hose pipe. All the black just washes away. Nothing else I have tried has worked as well and gets into all the nooks and crannies which are impossible to clean any other way. Works well on wheels as well! It is bio degradeable and not an acid. If your interested I can organise to get some in the shop for everyone to buy. Cost is £10.95 per litre in a spray bottle and then post and packing.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

ViperGtr said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Can you suggest a good wheel wax?


we use both Swissvax Autobahn and Auto finesse mint rims 

both very good and easy to use


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

DODGY said:


> What about cleaning exhaust soot off the rear bumper?
> 
> Graham


just a mild polish is normally enough


----------



## U K55P UP (Feb 27, 2014)

ViperGtr said:


> Am i the only one who spends a lot of time cleaning the wheels only to drive half a mile down the road and find them covered in, not so much brake dust, more rust where the discs have obviously got wet during the wash and dried with a fine layer of rust which is quickly transfered onto the wheels under braking. This problem is far more apparent now I have had the wheels painted black. Am i missing a trick? do i have to put plastic over the discs prior to washing to keep them dry or accept I will have to wipe them clean again a couple of miles down the road.:flame:


Haha so its not just me going mad! I literally must spend at least 2 hours a week just cleaning my wheels. I find cleaning them, then driving a short distance to get the rust off, followed by another clean with minimal water tends to work. My neighbors think I am completely bonkers.


----------



## mcgmark (Feb 23, 2015)

*Applied Sonax sealer to my rims*

I have applied the Sonax Polymer Net Shield sealer to my GTR including the factory rims. The brake dust washes off easier and the sealer last much longer than a wax.


----------



## daryloffset (Dec 6, 2013)

Try Sonax wheel sealant or Gtechniq wheel sealant.


----------



## marco220 (Apr 16, 2015)

I can recommended quartz protection. Great for body work and even polished aluminium.


----------

